# Lithium ion cellphone batteries, fresh meat



## broadcastcentral (Jul 6, 2008)

I fresh meat when it comes to EV. I want to convert a bike, and i've got unlimited 1.2v lithium ion cellphone batteries.

I want it to be clutchless, and use 1 DC motor.
It doesnt need to be fast.
I can weld
I can read schematics and basic electrical info (finished first year of college electrical program)

So where do i start? what kind of controller and charger setup would be best, and how big should my motor be? Basically I need a point in the right direction... i feel like I've jumped in an ocean and dont know which direction to swim. anybody know any finished projects with lith ion batteries i can check out?

thnks in advance, this place seems pretty cool.


----------



## akumabito (Jun 23, 2008)

How 'bout you start by telling us where one would find an unlimited supply of LiOn batteries?


----------



## broadcastcentral (Jul 6, 2008)

i work for a cellphone company


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

the main problem you will have is battery management.coming up with a system to monitor and safely charge and discharge that many small batteries is a monumental task.telsa motors has done it but at great cost.if you can find a way to do that then you are on your way!!


----------



## TelnetManta (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe you have access to the batteries they use in the towers then? I'de like to finda source for those.

Ben


----------

